# Small mercury switch source?



## LiteFreek (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm in the process of modding a litesauce wand. Actually I'm pretty much remaking it to resemble a Zzz...Lite with the same off/on shaking action. I've done one already and I used a mercury switch from a thermostat and put the whole works in a semi-translucent Crystal Light drink mix container. It worked so well that my nephew oooh and ahhhed and became the new owner.




hehe Well I want to make another one and put it in a smaller container, but the mercury switch from a thermostat is just too tall. It will cause shadows that I don't want. Would anyone know a supplier where I might buy smaller mercury switches in small quantities? Thanks.

-the Local LiteFreek


----------



## PhilAlex (Feb 15, 2002)

I had a similar problem. Altho I wasn't able to find a smaller switch (Check newer Bimetal thermostats, tho), what I frobbed was a Reed Switch and a cylindrial magnet.

Hope it helps.

Phil


----------



## Coherence (Feb 16, 2002)

Radio Shack sells small merc. switches in single quantities.


----------

